# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Bascule

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Bascule 
IJsbaanpad 6
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van De Bascule


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Bascule.*

----------

